# Day 1 anyone wanna be my buddy Part 2..............



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Happy chatting


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning fellow cycle buddies  

Sally - how was your birthday evening?

Kelly/Kerry - was chuckling to myself all evening  

Well you were right girls, I'd had sharp stabbing pains Tues/Weds which I have been assuming has been ovulation but on your suggestion I did an OPk last night (Thurs) and it was +  Obviously like you Kelly I am getting the pains just before ov.  So we had to hop to it last night and got some BMS in.  Hopefully that will cover today if I ov!  Thanks for the advice.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning ladies

You lot are terrible  I couldnt stop laughing this morning reading your posts. What with a dead willy and a dog with a middle name      
Well anyway my birthday evening was nice i got lots of lovely pressies. But tonight will be the adult evening. Nanna is looking after the terror so we can have a real grown up night. No positive wee stick yet but he is getting it anyway   

Thank god it is friday. Have a nice day and flowerpot try and keep your drink in your mouth today   

Love Sally


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning Ladies,

Well, I couldn't stop smiling last night! How funny was yesterday! 

Got some OV pains today, wondering if like you Flower they are pre-ov pains. No +ive wee stick yet, but thats not unusual. Will continue with   (if DH is in working order  !!) tonight, pre-football (my weekend start's here, football today, football tomorrow its the bain of my life!). Anyway, IT'S FRIDAY!!!  

Flowerpot - Great news about your +ive OPK. Here's hoping jiggy caught it!  

Sally - Glad you had a lovely birthday and you got lots of lovely things. Hope you have a nice night out tonight too, and get DH's bets before you go!  

Morning Kelly - Hope your OK hun?

KerryB
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Good Afternnon Ladies

Arent we quiet and refrained today. Maybe to much chat about dead willies and oral has made us all shy.
Well the weekend is here for me now. I finish work in 25mins so it is home to pamper myself for a little while. I got some money off my dh for a haircut so i am going before we go out. And then i dont know wher ehe is taking me but he is upto something. 

i hope you all have a great weekend and get lots of jiggy jiggy in   


Take care and have fun

Sally


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

We are quiet - probably exhausted !    

Have a lovely evening Sally.  And happy jiggy jiggy girls  

Have a great weekend      

We should all be in the 2ww by next week? xxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Thank crunchie iys friday (mmmm crunchie   ),

How are you lovlies this fine rainy day??  

I keep chuckling about yesterday aswell-dh asked what I was laughing at and I said we were taking the mick out of someones dh on ff!! He said " you had better not do that to me " I said " what a blow job,oh ok !!!"   His loss  

Sally- hope you enjoy your pampering session-and the jiggy,jiggy  have a good weekend!!

Flowerpot-Great news on the +ve opk-get busy     lets hope you dont need the cramping signs for ov next month  

Kerry-I want to know your dogs full name now,im intrigued??!! Keep testing for ov,sounds like its on its way!!!!Busy weekend for you then!!

Well I am driving myself crazy and I am not even in the second week yet   cant switch my brain off!! Got a headace every single day but dont want to take anything just incase.

Think I made go and bake some cakes.I havent had caffine for ages so I might have a cake and a frsh cup of coffee  

Have a good weekend if I dont here from you before!!!

Ps-Just wanted to wish every single one of us all the luck for this cycle,I really hope we all get what we deserve


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Kelly - If I tell you, you'll laugh! Bare in mind that he is my child substitute, at least for now, his name is Maxwell James Knipe, after his daddy Martin James Knipe!! 
Bake some caskes for me too, been very good so far today! THen out your feet and read a mag or something, something trashy to take your mind off things. You can take paracetamol I think if your headache is bad, but nothing else.

Sally - Enjoy your pampering session hun.

Flower - Exhausted from laughing so much, my stomach actually hurt last night!!

Love to you all
KB
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry        

Good luck girls,


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

me again,

Kerry-funnily enough I didnt laugh cos its kinda cute !! It took us 3 days to name our baby bunnies    ,there were several names in the running.Lager and lime,salt and pepper,homer and bart, etc but we ended up calling them max and paddy!!!Like off peter kay !! Laugh away  

Dont know if I mentioned the sharp shooting pains I was getting yesterday   but its much better today,I have got terrible heart burn though.I have got a constant dull ache on the right hand side of my tummy though and thats the side where the follie was-hope its a good sign !!


Flowerpot- come on say something funny!!!

someone did me a blonde joke book for my 21st (long time ago)I might put some on here  

Kelly x
Love ya all


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thats really cute. So we ahve a Max in common too! And my Uncle is called Paddy! Spooky hey!

Hope your pains are good signs hun. I've got everything crossed for you.

Nearly going home time thank goodness, soooo bored! Been very good all day but can see a blow out coming tonight, might have to have a glass of wine too! Naughty I know but need to chill for an hour.

Have a lovely weekend. Got my mum's gaden party on Sunday, hope the weather is good.

Take care
KB
xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Kerry,

Have a nice time at your mums garden party-sounds a bit posh !!!  

Kelly x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girls, dh at the footie i am so bored, its chucking down with rain!  

Kerry hope the garden party is good, hope the weather picks up.  Kelly I hope the pains are a good sign too  

well we had BMS again last night, now I really am walking like John Wayne    Acutally, wouldnt even say it was BMS, it was just that we wanted to which was nice.

Enjoy the rest of your weekend girls, looks like were getting close to the 2ww countdown xxxxxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya John wayne,

Lets hope all this making Luuurve will do the trick    

Kelly x


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Hello,
Kelly told me to come join you. 
Im on day one today of taking Clomid, having IUI have had one failed attemp so far.
Looking forward to getting to know u all on my 2ww.


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Jazzmine,

Glad you found us !! It's a bit quiet on here at the weekends,but just wait till Monday morning it goes mad  

Kelly x


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

jazzmine.. i started taking my clomid earlier in the week.. i am on day 5 of my cycle tomorrow..

Maybe we could be buddies.... 
I have been having the odd grump ever so often.. and have been feeling hot and nauseus but not until the afternoons. 
how r u getting along..


kb, kelly and flowerpot.. hello.. hope you dont mind me joining in...


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Morning,
Well day 1 on Clomid and the same as last month, Woke up at 7am absolutely drenched with sweat and a thumping head(hoorah here we go again!).
DH surprised me when I got home from work last night with a candle lit bath and dinner, He said " I need to make the most of you, before you take that mental drug again and I have to go into hiding"   
I think he had other things planed as well but I was asleep at 9 30(Poor DH, Not very rock and roll me, since all this malarkey started!)
The month for me now goes like this, Day 9; scan to track follies then day 11, 12 and 14, the same.
Day 16 is Basting day!
Feeling optimistic this month as I had a spiritual reading last year and she told me I would have 3 pregnancy's but only 1 child and that would happen in September this year with medical intervention( she said she could see a needle or syringe)
Anyway have lost 2 babies now, so maybe she has something?
Sorry to rattle on, as I said have started Mental pills (my excuse for everything these days).
Hope you are all well, 
Would love to be your Buddie Sicknote( I love a good old rant me 
Thanks for putting me on the right site Kelly.
Love to all 
Jazz


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Good afternoon lovies

I hope you have all had a good weekend. My dh took me out for a lovely italian meal on Friday night which was nice. and then it was home for lots of . I am now on cd 15 and still no positive wee stick. i am starting to think that I have been trying at the wrong time all along. But hey this month we are at it every other day( to cover all angles) so to speak.

Kerry I hope the garden party went ok and the weather stayed fine.

Flowerpot I know what you mean about the footie. My dh has a fantasy football team and he might as well give up now. Every year he gets worse.  

Enjoy your evening and catch you all tommorrow. You can tell we get bored at work coz we are always posting during the day when we should all be working   

Good luck everyone and keep up the jiggy jiggy

Love Sally   

ps 29 isnt that bad after all


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Girlies

I trust you all had a fab weekend. Mine was ok but this morning I feel on a real low.   I dont know if it is the         pills or the wait for a positive wee stick. It is now cd16 and still no joy. I see the consultant on thursday and i hope i can give him some news. 
Well i am going to stop winging and get me and my little girl ready for another day at work oh what joy!!!
Flowerpot are you on your 2ww yet??

Catch you later
Love Sally


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girlies and welcome to our new buddies!  

Sally, sorry you feel down hun, big hugs    What are your cycle lengths usually like?  

Yes, I guess I'm officially on the 2ww now    Got a +opk on Thursday so should have ov by now.  Plus  my longest cycle is 33 days so counting back 14 from then would be CD19 which was yesterday.  Had plenty of BMS over the weekend so fingers crossed


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya again

My cycles all seem to be different june my cycle was 24 days and july it was 35 days. so god knows when i am suppose to be ovulating. So i will just carry on with the wee sticks and hopefully i will get a positive soon. I am still fed up  And to make it worse I got stuck in all the cricket traffic this morning(bloody sport) and I was late for work.   Not the best start to the day 

Flowerpot  godd luck with the 2ww we are all here for you.

Hiya to kerry b and Kelly hope you had a good weekend

I am going to the canteen I think a bacon buttie is called for  
Love Sally


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi ladies

Just a quickie cos I've not been around for few days but I'm also starving & need to pop out & get some lunch! 
On CD6 today so last pill tonight then got scan on Wednesday (earlier than usual but had to squeeze in appt before consultant goes off on hols)....fingers crossed 
Not suffering too much from any Clomid s/e - was bit weepy yesterday but that's about it....although I don't wanna speak too soon!!  

Hope you're all doing ok wherever you are in your cycle....   for all those ladies on 2ww...so hope its a good month for us all 

Good luck & take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sally, hope you get the + very very soon hun.  Its so frustrating. Is the test line getter any darker or non-existent at the moment?

Kerry, you ok?  any sign of ov yet?

Still getting this low back ache just above my   so sat on my chair in work on a heated wheat bag warmed in the microwave!! 

Is there any reason why you can't use a hwb or wheatbag during the 2ww?  only ask because I keep reading things about not having baths or using the sauna etc where you get your temp up.  We won't be able to do anything soon!!


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi again

Just about using a warmed wheatbag....well I actually used one from ovulation onwards last cycle....about 15mins every evening. I only started using it after reading something on net about acupuncture & chinese medicine & women with fertility problems having a "cold womb" & also read about someone who used one (wheatbag) & got a BFP so thought I'd give it a go.....had my 1st acupuncture on Saturday & he actually said I have a cold womb (literally - there was temperature difference !!) so along with other needles, he put one in my belly (where womb is) & then burnt some herbs on it to "warm it".....I've got another appt with him on Friday afternoon so I'll ask him....

Take care
Natasha


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Natasha

hopefully i'll be ok using it then   xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Afternoon Ladies

Well still no positive opk but at least i have a line now so something might be happening. and i am with you flowerpot with the ache in the ****   Sorry I should say i have terrible back ache in my lower back . so i am hoping that maybe tonight is the night. I have made a full roast dinner for hubby with lots of veggies  Just to boost them    The only problem is he will probably fall asleep after eating too much  . Just my luck.

Hope your all ok and the few of you wqho are at work arent working to hard. It is lovely finishing at 130pm when the sun is out. 
I am going to try and do some stretches and get rid of my back ache and maybe finish my Harry Potter book.  

Stay cool

Love Sally


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Positve opk  yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee            

so watch out dh here I come    

and it about time too. i couldnt help myself. i just had to double check and sure enought the luittle lines have gone darker. So tonight is the night. and I hope he is in the mood for lurve!!!!!!!!!! If not i will just have to pounce on him    

Love Sally

Sorry tmi 
i know but I had to tell someone


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

Just saw your post Sally, you made me   

Happy   tonight, don't wear him out too much!!

Niki x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Sally ,

Told you to stick with it!!!           . well done on the posotive opk-you go girl!!!

Kelly x


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Sal.. congrats on the opk..

Hello to the 2ww girls...

jazz hope you're feeling better on the clomid..

i have finished my last dose of clomid today...yipeeeeeeeee....

i usually have a 26-28 day cycle.. and so wil be using my opk's just before the weekend..
but i am hoping to start bms early.. as poor old dh needs to store up some of his guys for the best day.. (apparently the more you pump out the quicker and the more they replace..i have no idea if this will work but will give it a go)

Am starting to feel awkward about the end of the month already.. as i know our chances are very slim , i think it's just the idea of having another bfn and wondering when it will be our turn..

ju .....


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

YAY SALLY !!!      

Go girl!!        

xxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning luvvies

I dont know how I managed it but i started a fight with my dh last night  . I then tried everything to make it up to him but he knew exactly what I was upto. So I had to be really nice to him this morning( he is on earlies and gets up at 4am) and i am not a morning person if you get my drift. Lucky for me he is so everything seems to be going ok  . So I will have to be extra nice tonight and then maybe he will let me have some more of his  .
It was my own fault I should of kept my mouth shut until after the deed was done  

hope your all ok and heres to the 2ww

Love Sally


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh Sally, fully understand where you are coming from, but glad you still managed to get BMS in!  I always seem to be on my shortest fuse around ov time, not ideal is it!  

Kerry - where are you?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Wow you girls have been busy!!

Well here I am! Sorry for the unexplained absence (sounds like I've been skiving off school!). I was a very naughty girl on Sunday and got a little drunk, alright a lot drunk. I feel so guilty and  horrid about it, I really didn't have that much, I think the   pills, Met pills and   don't mix with me. I was soooo ill yesterday, had to phone in sick and stayed in bed till 4pm! I expect no sympathy, it was all my own fault. So back on the smoothies today, and got loads of pinapple to eat. Got loads of BMS in Friday, Saturday and quite worryingly yesterday (DH trundled upstairs, said "We might as well do it now while your in bed, then I can chill out later", and pounced on me!) I must have looked so rough, but didn't seem to worry him! Anyway, didn't do OPK's Sat, Sun or Mon but don't think I would have got a +ive anyway. At least I've covered my bases so to speak!

Anyway, Garden Party was fab - my sister Boyf is a landscape architect and has just done the folks garden, so really it was just a BBQ and everyone sitting around admiring the deck! Quite sad really.

Flower - Bloody football is the bain of my life! Who does DH watch? Mine is a City fan, and I went to the game with him on Sat. It was quite good fun, except he dragged me round the shop afterwards then it pee'd down!  Hope your OK hun. How was your weekend? Can you walk properly yet   Think I'm on 2ww now, CD16 today, last cycle 25days. Only 9 to go if its the same.

Sally - You lucky think only working till 1.30. How lovely. I would to have afternoons to myself to potter about and get jobs done.   on the +ive OPK, hope you caught the  !

Kelly - How are you honey? Still taking it easy I hope. How was your weekend? How are Max & Paddy??

Sicknote - Nice to have you with us. Course we don't mind you joining in. This thread is actually quite hilarious sometimes, especially when Flowerpot take to spitting her drink all over her desk! He he he .  Hope the   pills don't make you too     this month. Good luck for this cycle. We started BMS early this month, just incase. Its worth a go.

Jazzmine - How lovely of DH to be so thoughtful. I'd think mine was feeling guilty for something if he did that!! Good luck for this month, hope your reading comes true and September is your month.

Minxy - Hope your ok hun?


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

there you are Kerry!!  Wondered where you had got to.  

Naughty girl getting drunk, but so much fun though    Yep, my hubby a City fan too!  I'm actually a Utd fan so thats such fun on derby day!    
I'm CD 21 today. I've found a request form for bloods that I didnt use the other month so going to have my progesterone checked on Thurs (CD23) just to check everything is still working as it should be.  Hope the BMS has done the trick for you      

I'm walking fine now   Gave dh the night off last night!  I think my fertile time is passed now so can just do it because we want to now rather than having to.

Lots of love,
John Wayne


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I need to ring my GP and get another blood form, I've run out. Will go on Monday I think.

How bizarre our hubby's being City fans. Dh has a season ticket, but actually said that he won't renew it next season if we're ahving a baby, as its not fair and we should spend the money on other things! You could have knocked me down with a feather!

Think we will continue jiggy for a couple of days - now he has fully recovered!!   Just in case.

KB
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

HIya Kerry

Glad you had a good weekend. and if it makes you feel any less guilty. i went to see the ladyboys of bangkok with some of the mums from nursery and i was sick for nearly a week. and i can usually handle my drink  but i think taking all these pills makes you a little less tolerant. ( well that was my excuse anyway) 

It is nice finishing early but that means i never have an excuse for not doing the house work 

I am off for lunch now
Catch you all later

Love Sally


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya all,

Are we all hanging in okthis 2ww is driving me bonkers    been keeping busy doing a b'day banner for my dads surprise 65th on sunday,im not normall artistic but I spent all morning doing it and its brill,if I dont say so my self.sorry I havent been on much but I cant seem to find any energy,im knackered!!!


Sally-sorry you had a barney with dh,remember to take advantage before any further barneys than argue after!!!  I havent touched a drop this month but I have to agree with you,think the mad pills make you less tolerant x

Flowerpot-aka john wayne,sounds like you benn getting busy,lets hope it gets you the bfp you deserve!!  

Kerry-stay off the sauce you little  .Im ok thanks for asking,max is ok but I think paddy has fallen out with me,either that or they have got a competition between them to see who can scratch me the most!!    glad you had a nice time at your mums party!!! Hey a new deck is good reason to celebrate  

I have still got a dull ache on the right side of my tummy and I am trying so hard not to think about it,still got heartburn too   

Heres hoping we all get a bfp and join the 1st tri board together      

Kelly x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi everyone  

Nice to hear from you Kelly. Hope your all ok. I have just put part one of my sure fire get tubbed plan into action  . I have just been to the trafford centre and bought the sexiest nightie i can find.   
with a bit of luck and lots of zinc filled foods dh should be " up for it" tonight. If not it will be the sperm bank at work tomorrow    Only joking.

so it is on with the oily fish for tea a quick bath and then weyhey naughty nightie here i come. And then if he gets on my nerves  i can argue later.

enjoy your evenings and dont work to hard at work

Love Sally


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Kelly lovely to hear from you, glad you are taking things easy.  Know what you mean about reading to every little sign, hang on on there...whens your test day?       

Sally - fantastic girl!!  remember, no arguing   until after the BMS!!! hope the new nightie does the trick, am sure it will    Actually, never think about getting a sexy nightie, go for the underwear tactic but I like the idea   now that you mention it!  

Kerry - two city fans eh!  what are the chances.  Hope you are bearing up ok   

Have to say girls its been fab   with you this month, certainly helped the days pass


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Kelly - Listen to you Tony Hart! Are you taking commissions? I could do with a banner for DH's 30th in September!!!! Glad your ok and taking things easy. So excited for you! Let us know when your testing.   Hope PAddy gets over his strop! My rabbit used to scratch hell out of anyone that went near her! Nasty  

Sally - I never thought of a nightie either, and I know DH likes them! I can see a Trafford Centre trip coming on at the weekend, not been for months! Oh oh, credit card gonna take a beating again! Make sure you wait till you've got his   before any kind of to-do! I've made that mistake a few times! We end up lying there all stroppy, then laugh at each other for being so stupid!

Flower - Couldn't agree more, love this thread now, more than 2ww or Clomid girls! We're like a gaggle of naughty school girls!! 

KerryB
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

flowerpot    
I thought about underwear but with boobs as big as mine i darent wear anything without a wire. And in the throws of passion( i wish) there is nothing worse then getting a wire in the armpit or stuck up your nose tmi . i can never find nice undies as they are all like parachutes in my size   . So a nightie it is and then afterwards i can just roll over and go to sleep without having to undress    
you can tell we have been trying for a while. the novelty is wearting a little thin( unlike my ****)   
with regards to football my dh supports Altrincham. they need all the support they can get ha ha ha. so we dont have much interference from that becuase they are that rubbish they dont warrant television coverage. i just have the dreaded fantasy football. If he out as much effort into his   as he does his fantasy football i am sure we would of had 10 kids by now   . I really shouldnt pick on him i have got to be nice or else i wont get any tonight  

Take care
Love Sally


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Soory forgot to ask.  Kelly are you any good at easter bonnets? nowe that your all artistic you could make a mint. You know what the competition is like with the kids bonnets.

Only kidding 

Sally  ;r


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

He he he, Kelly we could get you making all sorts!

A girl I know went out with a lad years ago that played for Alty! Small world hey!

KerryB
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Kerry

Yeah someone has to play for them     

Sally


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Now look here you 2!!!if your talking footie im gonna have to kick your   's!!!!  

Cant stop long,got a scrummy curry on the way mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm garlic chicken with a cheese and onion nan!!

Flowerpot-my test day is next tues,dead nervous!!whens yours

Kerry-I am anything but arty,more like farty   I normally mess anything like that up but its dead good,think it helped me to concentrate on something else for a bit,I will take a picture of the banner and show it to you lot!!!!

Sally-dont know why I am messaging you cos your most probabilly holding dh prisoner in your bedroom,you naughty   you !!!! Glad you can muster up the energy to put some effort in,it makes the world of difference when your in the mood(nudge,nudge,wink,wink  

Got to go curry is calling

Kelly x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning girlies

Well the nightie worked a treat    and for once in a very long time it was quite enjoyable. If you know what I mean. i am knackered now thought. I just want to know when my proper ov is so I dont have to pounce quite so often  
I wont be able to chat at work today coz i have got to work from Lancaster Royal Infirmary(boring) so knowing us lot I willl have loads of reading to do when i get home  

Kelly  how was the curry mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm?? Not long for test day i am keeping everything crossed  

Flowerpot    Hope your hanging in there with the 2ww
Kerry    Hope your well

I have the consultant tommorrow and god knows what he will have to say  
Catch you later 

Love Sally


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

morning gang  

Sally, glad the nightie worked    you go girl!!!  But booooo to having to work today! Must admit, didnt get anything done yesterday so I must pull my socks up today  

Kelly, next Tues, wow!! nearly here hun          How you generally feeling? 

My test date about 28th, wasnt sure exactly which day i ov on so using the 28th as my longes cycle length (33 days) as a guide.  

That BBC thing has made me so angry    They havent printed my first response! So i've tried again. Saw yours Kerry - good on ya girl 

xxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Kelly - Mmmmmm....Curry! Sounds luuurrrveeelyyy!! Looking forward to seeing the banner! Might inspire me for DH's!

Flower - Didn't check the BBC, so didn't knowmy comments had come up! He he he! Sent it to loads of friends as well so hopefully they will put their comments on too.

Sally - Glad the nightie worked hun!   Good on ya!. Hope work isn't too   today. Keep smiling, the sun is out  


Feeling a bt sick today, don't know why. Max was poorly sick last night, maybe its sympathy sickness! 

KerryB
xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning,

Oh my days I stink of garlic    I have got yet another headache and I just want to go to bed   starting to get really narked with the heartburn now too!!!

Sally-you saucy minx you,glad you enjoyed it(and yes we do know what you mean )hope it works for you hunny   

Kerry-ah poor you and max ,how are you both now?? I was feeling sick yesterday too,spooky   I dont know about you but I am trying so hard not to think all these symptoms are gonna lead to a bfp,its so hard though,I still have a sinking feeling it hasnt worked for us and I am not looking forward to the day I get af,sorry to look on the dull side but I really dont believe its gonna happen  hope your ok??


Flowerpot- Thanks for the good luck vibes    right back at ya   im the same as you with the bbc thing,I just cant go getting stressed at the mo!!!Dont mean to bury my head but I know it would make me   how are you feeling 


Got to go cos I am meant to be looking after my 10 year old niece and I think the crappy food (pizza and chips) in the oven is burning,god I cant do anything right these days!!!

Catch ya in a bit,love ya all     

Kelly x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kelly, know what you mean about not getting worked up.  Things at work keep cropping up and I could just     but really trying to take deep breaths and relax a bit.  I also keep trying to not read into everything, and then get that horrid sinking feeling that AF is going to come so why am I bothering.  At least you don't have long to wait now hun       xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Also trying not to read too much into anything. And trying not to get my hopes up. Have been mega busy today - never am - so thats helped take my mind off things a little. So full now after my tuna, sweetcorn and cheese toastie! Mmm....!

Love you all
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Mmmmm that sounds tasty Kerry  

I had boring 3 bean soup, now want something scrummy


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

It was nice, but got terrible stomach ache now. Met doesn't agree with it obviously!  

KB
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Everyone

Well i managed to get home a little earlier than normal   So working off site wasnt that bad afterall. the only downside is that I have to visit the neonatal unit and all those little babies really make me broody . and to cap it off I feel like i have been runover today. I always seem to feel sick when I get warm  Bring me rain .

how you all doing?? Flower Three bean soup?? Sounds interesting.  But the toastie soiunded really nice 

Hope you all manage to get some sun before it goes. and keep you r cool ladies. You all know how bad stress   can be for you. So take a deep breath and ignore anything that gets up your nose . i decided after my second m/c that I was going to try and let some things slide. For the sake of my sanity. and so far i havent stressed out to bad(but there is time yet).

So take it easy and heres some    for all the 2ww. God knows when mine will be. My dates are all over the show 

Love Sally


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Glad you got out of work early sally  

I'm dreaming about toasties now.  Don't know whats up with me today just want to eat and eat    going piccies tonight so will have some popcorn instead  

Anyone else doing knicker and boob watch?!    I keep checking every time I go to the loo as I keep hearing about implantation bleeding and then checking boobies for veins which is another thing.  Daft really as lack of signs doesn't mean a BFN!  

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower  What you going to see??
And when i was preganant with my little girl the first thing i noticed was my mornign bacon butty nearly killed me with heartburn. the other two times it was my boobs. not so much viens but i couldnt touch them( not that i make a habit out of touvhing myself  ) they were really sore. But alot of women get that before af aswell. 

Love
Sally


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya hun  

The Island - not too fussed about it but my friend wants to go so what the hell. I'll miss the England match though.  ah well!

Thats positive about the heartburn Kelly - thats whats driving you mad at the moment isn't it? 

Thats the trouble about the boob thing, hurting etc, it could be a pg sign or AF.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi 

I found that I was really aware of being pg the first time but the two following pregnancies that ended in m/c were a little wierd. I didnt have any pain at all when carrying my daughter but with the other two i used to get little niggles. I suppose it was natures way of telling me it wasnt right . But when you do get your bfp you will know. it is hard to describe but your boobs just feel really strange. In a different way to af. I didnt have any sickness so i dont know when your suppose to get that. Lucky ey!! 
Well keep your fingers crossed  and try and chill out. My mum swears that forgetting about it willl make it happen. And she tried for 15 years to have me. Adopted my brother and then i arrived. but unfortunately my brother died when i was young. Hence my desire to have 2 children and i know that sounds selfish and everyone tells me to cherish what i have but i just dont want her to be an only one like I was.

God i am going on today. I think a cup of tea and a choccie digestive is called for 
Sorry if i have depressed you all i just felt like a little winge 

Love Sally


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

you havent depressed me Sally  

its really good to hear from a person who has been pregnant how they felt etc.  When you say your boobs felt strange would we expect that now, ie in the 2ww, or is that normally after AF is due.  So the fact that I haven't got any booby symptoms in the 2ww wouldnt matter?  

Thats sad about your brother. I've said to you before that I am the only one, I would love more than one and you are not selfish at all. 

Enjoy that choccy bickie yum


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower
My boobs starting like tingling when af was due. And I couldnt stand to wear a bra with a seam or a wire in. they were also massive. i went from a 38d to a 42f. and they have stayed(what joy). they just feel really sensitive. Especially your nipples. More than when you expect your af. I kept complaining to my mum that when i put the seat belt on in the car it hurt my boobs. and when i told her i had my bfp she said she knew I was coz of the way my boobs had been. you definately feel different than when af is coming. The symptoms are all the same but at the same time different.

That makes absolutely no sense  now I have written it down. But I know what i mean i just hope you do 

Sally


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I get ya hun!!!  

COME ON BOOBS HURT ME HURT ME !!!!!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

It's all very ineresting! I'm glad we have you Sal to fill us in!

I'm waiting for sore boobs then, don't usually get any boob pains - except last month my nipples were so sore. Will keep an eye. Trying not to think about a   in the hope that it will encourage it to come! 

Does eating pineapple do the same as drinking pineapple juice

KB
xx

PS. Flower, The Island looks good. I want to see Crash. DH not keen though!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

apparently Kerry, pineapple isnt as good and actually contains something that can be negative (have a look on the ask a nurse pineapple thread).  might be best sticking to the juice.  I've been eating brazil nuts today as well as heard the selinieum in them is good for implantation.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh thanks for the info. Will have a look.

I love brazil nuts!

KB
x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I only like them if they are covered in chocolate     

Are any of you taking asprin?? My consultant told me to take 75mg daily as it helps cleanse the womb(nice hey). and then it supposedly makes it sticky so the little buggers hang around for longer . and apparently they thought that I was passing blood clots to the placenta hence the recurrent m/c.

I am a wealth of useless information    I couldnt tell you anything improtant but ask me about babies and rugs and i am usually ok. and luckily my friendly obstertrican is back at work from his 3 weeks hols. so if you need to know anything he is always worth an ear bashing   ( also quite cute in scrubs )

Love Sally


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Cor Blimey,you lot have been busy this afternoon.

I have been really naughty(god I could shoot myself!!)got to type fast before dh see's this but I have done another test,negative. Go on shout at me .............. Im feeling so low today and I am dead snappy,am sure its the dreaded pms but Im not due on till next tues,im so stupid.Sorry its a me me me post but I am losing the plot  

Kelly x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Kelly

Your not stupid. If you hadnt done a trst by now I would of thought there was somehting wrong . Dont forget we have all been there. i did 5 tests when I got my last bfp and 3 turned out negative. So dont despair just yet. You might just be a little early.

Well i think i might well now be on the official 2ww. It is cd 19 and i see my cons today. So I am now joining the rest of you on the worst part of all.

Flower  Kerry  I hope you both well and flower hope you enjoyed the film!. 

Catch you later when i am on the nhs's time 

Love Sally


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls  

Kelly - you are quite normal.  I would have done the same.  I always test too early, this month not even buying a test until test day because if its in the house, I'll do it.           don't test again till Tues      

I'm convinced my boobs are veiny but I am trying to not symptom watch naughty girl.  Just off for my bt - will mail in a bit xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Morning Ladies,

Kelly - You are naughty but I would have done the same thing hun. I think maybe it's too early, so don't get upset yet. DoOn't buy anymore tests until Tuesday Missy! Hope DH didn't find out!

Sally - I'm fine. Trying not to think about it - yeah right. Keeping happy, supping PIneapple juice, but forgot the brazil nuts (Mmmm...chocolate ) Will have to get some asprin. Hope your ok?

Flower - How was the movie? Hope you had a ncie nce. I went for a drink with some friends, but not a drop of alcohol passed my lips! DH didn't believe me as he said I sounded tipsy when I rang him! Cheeky monkey. Had a to-do before BMS, as usual, but sorted it in time  ! Stop looking at your boobs, Lady! People will think your weird   !!

KerryB
xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am with Kelly Flower stop looking and prodding your boobs     Your gonna get in terrible trouble at work  

Just a quick note before i pop downstairs to see the doc. I hope he has some good news for me.I could do with some. I dont know what to expect really but hey anything will do   

Catch you all later

Sally


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Morning,

Well somebody must have come in the night and took emotional kelly away cos I am   today,full of beans!!!   Had a good talk with dh,showed him the hidden hpt I had done and got him to hide my supply until tues     I am ignoring the negative result as it was way too early and I am now keeping everything crossed and using up any spare time on my dads suprise 65th on sunday!!!!

Party food mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm

Anyway how are we all today  moody??happynot sure? anoyed with my questions??  

Love ya all     

Kelly x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm   today, I think! Haven't quite decided as only had one cup of decaf so far    

Just been reading thru some other threads, there's so much to read though - on ask a nurse and the BMS thread - it's made my head hurt!

Sally - Fingers crossed for good news babe.  

Kelly - Glad DH has hiden the tests! Good on ya for admitting you'd done one though. I'm terrible for things like that, I can't keep my mouth shut!!


x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sally good luck with appt, report back  

I'm feeling a bit mixed today.  I found out about some changes that could be happening in work, just as I was leaving last night and it made me really   and   but I took some deep breaths and went to the pics to take my mind off it. Said to dh, they don't deserve my upset and frustration at the risk of me losing any chance we might have during this 2ww so I am trying to remain calm.    The Island was brill!  Well worth seeing. I don't normally like sci-fi type films and its not really like that, set more in about 15 years time.  Very clever and worth seeing.  Certainly different.

Are we all in the 2ww now then?      

Just been for bt.  Might get the result later/early tomorrow, had it in work so i can check on the computer


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

So what you had for lunch today then girls.  Just polished off an egg mayo bap Mmmmm  

Still hungry though    

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Nightmare      

Just got my bt results - 33.  my gynae has always said over 40 = ovulation.  

It was done on day 23 as if you remember I had pains Tues/Weds then got a +opk on the Thursday so I thought well today would be about right for 7 days post ovulation.  Gutted.  The only thing I can grasp onto is that I didnt ov until the Fri/Sat and today was a bit early?  can one or two days make that much difference?  Might go and have it tested again tomorrow?

oh no, gutted.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi everybody

Oh flowerpot so sorry to hear you didnt get the results you wanted. you haver got me thinking now. they are sending me for cd21 bloods and my cd21 just happens to be Saturday so I am going uinto work on the weekend . But you have got me thinking now that maybe I should wait until Monday as I dont think I ov'd on cd 14 more like cd 17  So I dont know what to do now . well they have given me 3 more months of clomid. And they have said after that I cant have anymore coz i have taken it in the past. So they just said keep losing weight ( I lost 8 kilos ) God knows how   So she was quite happy. So know I am hoping more than ever that this is our month. I hope so because I dont think I can stand another month 

Sorry i cant be more cheery and i hope your all doing ok. flower have it done again tomorrow you never know it might be a better result. 

Kelly    Keep up the party prep    I am sure your Dad will love it. and it might stop you testing 

Kerry    Hope your more with it now. Decaf just doesnt work the same as full strength does it?

Oh well  I think we are all in the 2ww now. So good luck everyone. Lets do it together  

Love Sally


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower - Posted to you on Clomid girls. Sorry about your results, still think 33 is good though. Don't get too disheartened babe   Had Veggie soup and bread for lunch...but then had 2 kit kats! There really is not hope for me!!  

Sally - Bad news about the   pills hun. Lets hope this if defo your cycle. Sending you lots of   thoughts right now........... did you get them?? Good on you for losing 8kgs, wish I could (check out the kit kat confession above!!)

Kelly - Hope your still   babe??

xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thanks girlies, feeling as though my head is spinning at the mo, will mail full personals tomorrow. Sally might be best hanging on until monday, sat may be too early. you want them 7 days post ov xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Kerry  Never mind me loosing 8kg i went back to the office and had a twirl   

flowerpot  thanks for the advice. you go and have some time out with your dh. try not to think to much. Like you said it makes your head hurt. Sending you lots of     and a big 
Take it easy hun and try to chill.

Love Sally


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You can be my chocolate buddy! Just had some fruit, does that cancel out teh kit kats

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

the only friut i ever eat is in a fruit and nut bar. like last night mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
      

SAlly


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I like your thinking   !! Mmm....fruit & nut. Saw ana dvery today for Cadbury choc bars that and they are under 99 cals! And they had Bournville! My Fave!!  

xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh a subject I like- chocolate ,dribbleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


I have got a weird obsession with mint aero's at the mo,I bite all the milk chocolate off then suck on the bubbly mint stuff!!!

Flowerpot -      sos sorry about your results,you were so chipper as well and what with the probs your having at work,hope your ok hunny  thinking of you loads x

Sally-well done on the weight loss,I really need to lose some,did any of you find you put weight on when you sterted on the clomid??

Talking of nuts I am one of those freaky people with a bad allergy to them especially peanuts,I have to carry 2 adrenalin pens with me incase I have a reaction so sorry sally but I cant give ya a kiss cos I will swell up   

Kelly x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning Everyone

Hope you are all well!!  Thank crunchie it is Friday          

Flowerpot i hope your feeling a little better today. Here is a big  Just in case. 

Kelly  I must rememeber then not to   you. I wouldnt want you kealing over on me   
My dog gets anafalatic shock( i think that is how you spell it) he is always getting stung by bees. Probably because he tries to eat them   So we have to give him piriton throught the summer. The things we do for our pets  .

Kerry  I hope your hanging in there and not to tempted to test again. Not long to go now hun.

I will try and post later but the server at work has been abit wonky and i havent been able to get on.
So I might catch you later. if not i will have to do some work 

Love Sally


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hiya girls

Feel much better today, I don't feel as positive as I was about getting a BFP, but not as down about my results as I was.  I felt like [email protected] yesterday but went to the gym and did some pounding on the tredmill/bike   which made me feel a bit better!    We're all off to the canteen for lunch today (usually we bring sarnies) so I think chips are on the menu!!  

Got a hen weekend with the girlies going tomorrow morning so that will take my mind off stuff  

Kerry - how are you chicken?  

Kelly - not long now, nearly there  

Sally - your poor doggy Awwwwww.  I love doggies  

Thank goodness its Friday AT LAST      

xxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hello lovelies,

Well, I'm soooo glad its the weekend! And my boss is out for most of the day, horrid woman!

Flower - Glad your feeling better honey. Don't get too down about it. Are you going to have another test? I just read other Kelly's post on 2ww about her bloods. Might be worth having another one if you can. Are you going anywhere nice for your friends hen weekend? I've got a girlie night tonight at a friends, and DH is off to a stag do in town (Manc) tomorrow night. Hope he behaves himself  

Kelly - How are the party plans? 

Sally - Poor pooch! My dog does the same, catch bee's. Come to think of it he also eats flies and spiders! No wonder he's mental!! 

Had funny ov/cramps yesterday afternoon and ths am, and felt so sick on my drive to work. Just don't know whats going on! Going for bloods on Monday, I think. I'll see.

xxx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

ello,
Ive those symtoms today aswell, just deciding wether to go in to work at 12 or not.
I hate calling in sick, bosses make you feel so guilty!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

kerry hun - decided not to have the BT, will only get me more pent up and confused    DH suggested if AF comes next weekend to let gynae know the results and see what she thinks.  Were off to Newcastle, supposed to be a great night out, never been before.  sore heads all round I think on sunday morning    SIL is off on a henight in manchester tomorrow, shall I ask her to spy lol!! 

Funny you having those ov pains when you have already ov, lets hope if its a new symptoms its a good sign  

xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Newcastle is meant to be good, I'm sure you'll have a fab night. And it'll give you a chance to chill for a bit. Probably best about the BT. Finers crossed   doesn't show -   for all of us!

Wouldn't it be funny if SIL saw DH's gang! I'll have to quiz him when he comes in drunk!!!

Natalie - Bosses do make you feel guilty. Mine "punishes" me bu leaving so much c**p on my desk its takes me ages to wade thru it! 

xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Flower....glad you're feeling a little better today...I'd still say 33 was fine though...sending you lots of   & have a fab weekend to take your mind off it all 

Kerry & Natalie...sorry you're both feeling ickky....hope it eases up soon for you (Natalie...we're both on same cycle day aren't we...CD10 today )

Kelly....how you doing  

Sally....hope you're ok 

Well I'm off to my acupuncture session now...will try to log on again later...our Broadband was back up & running again last night but it keeps going down for some reason & BT are useless when it comes to customer service !!

Take care Clomid Chicks 
Natasha


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Enjoy your session. I'm going to try and book an appointment soon.

xx


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Enjoy your needles 
Minxy,
Cool lets stick together.  
Kerry, you sould put all your stuff on her desk when she not looking


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello my lovlies,

Cor blimey 2 days running and I am in a good mood again   that might all change later though cos I have got to brave asda  well I am getting quite alot of cm so hope its a good sign-4 days till testing   I felt a bit sicky this morning too couldnt face brekkie,think im hungry now though  

Sally-you poor pooch,dont mean to be cruel but I   when they chase insects its dead funny!!

Flower-hope you a bit more chipper today my lovley??have a fab time this weekend,get rat ar**d for me please   

Kerry-party plans are going well ta, 
cunning plan:check
food:check
overdrawn:check 
How are you on this fine drizzly crunchy friday!!??

Natalie-Ah go on call in sick,pamper yourself x

Natasha-im fine ta just counting down the days,bit icky but trying v.hard to not think about it too much(yeah right)  BT are rubbish    how did the pin sticking go??

Got to dash need the loo tmi

Catch ya later

Kelly x


----------



## DRE (Apr 21, 2005)

Flower

My consultant takes 28 as ovulation!!!!

DRE
x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

ner ner ner ner ner I got 3 bubbles    dont know why though!!!

I went on the bubbles thread on the technical section and copied what miss jules had put and I got 2 then another 1

Kelly x

God just realised how sad I am


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Right, I'm going on there now! I want 3 bubbles too!

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

hiya girlies   

so what do the bubbles mean? lol  is it anything to do with the bubblegum thingy?
 just wanted to see what this one looked like as its a newbie  

Kelly - you rushing to loo and the cm all sounds good to me girl    

Dre - 28? god thats a new one on me!  don't they vary eh?

Kerry - have a good girlie night and hope dh doesn't come home too pi$$ed  

Natasha - thanks for your support  

Natalie - great you and natasha can be cycle buddies, it really does help going through this madness together  

Sally - hope your ok and good luck for your bt  

Next week were in the final stretch and Kelly is testing first.      Have a fab weekend and enjoy the surprise party and everything else you are all upto.  Speak Monday, complete with hangover from hell!   .  Thanks for the   this week girls xxxx

PS...how many bubbles have i got? gonna come back in now and have a look


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I don't get it

     

X


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

at the time of posting this i have -2, it went from 1 to -2 then to 1 now back again!!!


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Im on -2 now as well?
Have I been Naughty?


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

flowerpot-they must be taking your bubbles away cos they know you are gonna be a naughty   at the weekend    thanks for the good luck vibes.Getting really nervous about testing now 4 days to go eekkk

Kerry-I dont get it either    blinking    are driving us all mad

Kelly


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

It's bizarre, and I'm going to stop thinking about it or it will do my head in!

Just eaten a whole bag of nuts & seeds. Is that better than chocolate?


xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Kerry,I wish I could eat nuts and seeds,I am allergic to nuts so I will have to stick to the chocolate  

Well I have just done something really daft and googled early symptoms of pregnancy and now my brain is in a tizz

I have or have got all of the following, More cm,more syliva,headaches,backaches,constipation,emotional ups and downs,bloating,pins and needles and heartburn, can someone turn my brain off please oh yeah and today I have been feeling really quezy on and off

Kelly


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Wheres the bubbles gone?! lol


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

OH Kelly, SWITCH YOUR BRAIN OFF!! Now I'll have to go and do the same, a few of those ring true with me too! Forgot about your allergy, sticking to chocolate sounds like a great idea. I'm stuff now tho, just down a pint of water as well!

Who's burst our bubbles?? I think they were just playing with us!

x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Now we have scabs, what's that all about??


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

what is with the scabs    I disappear for the morning and I come back and we have all got scabs. do you think they are trying to tell us something.  i am glad ther thought of my great big daft pooch chasing anything that moves made you all laugh. He is an ugly sod but he is mine  
and he drools like mad 

flower you sound much better today. Well done girl. enjoy your weekend and come back ready for the last bit of the 2ww. 

Kerry  Not long to go now chick  Hang in there

Kelly  hope your party plans are all going ok    I am sure it will be perfect.

Love Sally


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

I dont want SCABS


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

looks like your getting them wether you want them or not   

Maybe we could get some cream from the docs for them        

sally


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Natalie - You have -1 scabs??!!!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I am not even worthy of a - one I still havenmt managed any  

Sally


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

Whats it all about?
Maybe they are trying to take our minds of our worries?
Its worked and made us all  I still dont want any more scabs though, ive just got rid of the last lot!


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

definately tmi


  

Sally


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)




----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

What's with the scabs....   

Well, I've just got back from acupuncture....went really well although a couple of the needles this week were abit mean (in my inner wrists & ankles !).....apparently I'm yang difficient (something else to find out about !!)....but its going well so feeling positive 

Anyway....Flowerpot...you asked about using heated wheatbag in 2ww...I asked him about it & he said it  would be really good for me as I've a "cold" womb...apparently thats what lots of women with fertility problems have....so I'd say go for it....he also said warm the lower back....I'd been doing that anyway - basically when wheatbag's warmed my belly/womb I swap it round to my back. Last month I used the wheatbag from about CD13 onwards, using it for about 20mins or so whilst lying in bed reading my book. He also said to make sure belly/womb warm (my Tshirt had ridden up a bit today, exposing my midrif)...so have to make sure I don't show my tummy off (not that I would intentionally anyway !!  )

Good luck & take care 
Natasha


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

I am getting period pains,no blood yet but I am not a happy camper


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

just quickly catching up. you have all been so busy chatting and i have missed out on loads...

I am currently on day 11 and all is not well, my temp chart is all over the place, my ov sticks have been positive everyday for the last wek and i keep chickening out of bms. We had agreed that we would try everyother day, but everytime i chicken out.. Think it's all in my head...Hopefully i wont be ovulating yet.. normally on d14 i think.. so have still got a few days to pull it together..

Kelly... erghhhh about the cramps. i hate it when you feel like that...lets hope the witch is just letting you know shes not coming.

Minxy we've got bubbles back now....i hate those wrist needles when i have accupuncture too


hello to everyone else. wil catch up with personalls later.. i am off to blow some bubbles..
Ju x


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Ju (sicknote)

I'm on CD11 too....think Natalie is as well so we're all there together 

Its time for  (ovulate CD14) & I was up for some  last night but Gareth went out to play snooker then came home & popped out for a quick beer....by the time he got in I'd fallen asleep reading my book...whoops !   Think I'll just have to jump on him this evening when he gets back from football !!  Clomid definitely seems to have a "aphrodisiac" effect on me (if I didn't know better I'd think I'd been prescribed viagra  !!) 

Where are these bubbles coming from...how am I getting them   (as long as its nothing to do with West Ham cos I'm a "Gooner"   )

Good luck to all you ladies 
Take care
Natasha


----------



## Juli (Sep 4, 2004)

Sally i have blown you one hunny...

Ju xx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

ok...I've been told what its all about....basically spread the love  & don't burst peoples bubbles (unless your a wicked   )...on left hand side you now have "blow or burst"....click on someone else's blow or burst & it'll give or take away bubbles from them....I've been spreading my  this morning & given everyone who didn't have any or only a couple, a few more....I don't think you can see your own "blow or burst" though...others have to click on yours....


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi everyone

hope you all have had a nice weekend. i got engaged on friday nite which was a complete surprise. We have lived together for over 8 years and never really thought about it. and then out of the blue he pops the question and gives me a lovely ring  . Gob smacked  or what. So I said yes to be polite    only kidding.
i have sussed this bubble thing and i have sent you all one.  

Hope your not all stressing to much with the 2ww. 

Love Sally


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Kelly

I hope your ok. Did  arrive?  She is a *****. I did tell her to stay away so let me know how your doing
          

Love Sally

Ps I have blown you a bubble just in case


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Congratulations on your engagement Sally   
Take care
Natasha


----------



## NikiH (Jun 29, 2005)

everyone

Hope it's Ok if I pop in?  Just wanted to say a huge   to Sally on your engagemen          Hello to Natasha, Kelly, Kerry, Nicki, FLowerpot, Dre, Debs, and everyone else  

Hope you all get your BFP's this month     

Blow me some bubbles         

Niki x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning girls

Sally - WOW!!!!       what lovely news!!!

Kelly - how you feeling?  any more cramps  

Kerry - how you hanging on hun  

Natasha - thanks so much for asking about the wheat bag, i'd been using on my back due to the aching so thats fab  

Hi everyone else  

I'm ok, into the last week (due sunday i think) and no symptoms yet, but still early.  had a great weekend and totally shattered today!  I need my bed Zzzzzzzzzz

xxxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hello Lovelies,

Sally - Thats fantastic news honey! Really chuffed for you   . Apart from being over the moon how are you??

Kelly - Sorry to hear you have had cramps hun. Any news? When are you due to test?  

Flowerpot - So you Had a good time then? Glad to hear it, just what you needed. How are you feeling other than needing some sleep??

Niki -   How are you? 

Ju (sicknote) - What a pain your chart being all over the place, as if we don't have enough confusion at the moment! Hope you sort it out.

Minxy - How's you hun?

HI to anyone I've missed.

CD22, been for bloods this minoring. I wasn't going to bother but thought I might as well.  Bloody arms killing me now! Did something a bit drastic at the weekend....slight clomid momnet.....dyed my blond hair brunette! DH couldn't believe it! Did it again last night as it wasn't dark enough! Keep catching glimpses of myself in the mirror and thinking "who's that??" Bizarre! No Af signs yet, but she might just creep up on me. Trying not to think I could be PG, you now what its like girls, don't want to set myself up for another fall!

Love and bubbles
KerryB
xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Only me,

Sorry not many personals just wanted to congratulate sally on her engagement  

Well the lovely     turned up yesterday(2 days early) just before my dads party,I am a bit of a mess right now     so I will pop on later to catch up

Love ya all

Kelly x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

just posted on the either thread,  hunny i am so very very sorry    

xxxxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I'm gonna blow you all a bubble now ...... xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kelly, whats the plan now, you're off clomid but do you still have IUI? xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya flowerpot,

Yeah I am off the mad pills and this is my last IUI,we only get funding for 2 IUI'S then it's over to us   I know that sound ungratefull as others dont get any funding but I just dont know how we will afford private treatment-think it will be ivf if we do go private though  

Kelly x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya  Ladies

God you lot can gab. It takes ages to catch up  .

Kelly  I am so very sorry to hear your news  > Af  is such a *****. she doesnt care who she pi*@es off.   Take some time and see how you feel. i know that sounds hard but it will help.

flower  how you doin hun Any good signs yet??

Kerry    Hope you had a nice weekend 

I have been mad doing the housework all afternoon. i got this crazy   idea to move all the furniture round. So now I am completely knackered. I have just finished packing for my little girl. She is going away for a week on friday with my parents. So i will be a total wreck next week.    i dont know why it bothers me so much they take her away every year. But for the first 2 days all i do is cry  .

Love Sally  

hope your all well


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Ah Sally,

Dont know how you cope without her,Oli went to the seaside with his mam last week for the day and I was left twiddling my thumbs.You will be fine.Have you got a ring yet?

Kelly x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

hi kelly

yes i have my ring.    Dominic picked it and he managed to get the right size. it is a lovely platinum band with a princess cut diamond. nice and simple just like him    . i hope your ok. Give oli a big squeeze he will make your feel better. they always do

chin up chicken

Love Sally


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hiya Sally (Princess)

Hows your sparkler   bet your chuffed to bits?? Hey,the simple ones are the best ones to hide shopping from etc....I remember once I had a brand new top on and dh saw it and said "thatlooks nice ,you havent worn that one for ages" I said "oh this old thing,found it in the back of the wardrobe"   

Kelly x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sally your ring sounds gorgeous!!! lucky girl  

Kerry just noticed on the 2ww thread your testing thursday, soon be here hun. fingers and toes crossed. feeling any different?  i think i'm peeing more and have slightly more veins on the boobs but sure i must be imagining it, willing it to be


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi girlies,

Well, not holding out a lot of hope for this month. Had funny cramp like pains and, sorry if tmi, increased cm over the weekend/yesterday. Usually a sign of AF. Still, two days to go so you never know. I've only gone by my last cycle of 25 days, that could change I suppose as cycle before was 23. I guess I'll just have to wait and see.  Dh has already said I mustn't get too upset if its a  , I know he's just trying to stop me getting my hopes up, but some positive thinking wouldn't go amiss!

Anyway.....

Sally - Your ring sound beatiful, and choosing it himself makes it all the more special. Martin chose mine too, with his best friend in tow! We got engaged on Millennium Eve in the middle of our village with about 100 people watching. It was all very dramatic! Do you have a date yet??

Kelly - I hope your ok hun. When is you next appointment?   to you babes.

Flower - Yep testing Thursday, but like I said not very hopeful. If I haven't seen AF by Sat I will test, but not sure if I can handle another -ive. Fingers crossed for you on Sunday honey.

Must get some work done. Be back later
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry - we got engaged on millenium eve in front of all our family and friends at a party!!!  it was a total surpise, only my dad and a couple of close friends knew he was going to propose!  he did it just after the chimes!  

Its not over till its over hun   xxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Wow how spooky is that. Ours was just after midnight, as everyone was coming out of the church from the service! Bless, maybe its something to do with being City fans!

I know your right, will try and be positive until I test or AF shows.
xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

its hard when you think its coming, i've just started having a few light twinges in ovary area but not proper AF pains yet, there is still time though. it crept up on me somewhat last month.  Each month gets harder doesn't it though, as you feel its never gonna work.


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Exactly. Every month you try not to get excited, but its hard not to. Then the twinges start (I've had OV twinges too) and you strat to think the worst. Oh well, what will be will be!

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

~Ladies

Sorry for being alittle quiet but I have had masses of work to get throught before tomorrow. well now I have done it it is time for a yorkie and a bag of crisps. (stuff the diet).

How are you all doing?? Not long to go now. Flower and Kerry your this week and then I am next week. My little girl goes away friday so i am going to be terrible to live with. All that time on my hands with nothing to do except thing about testing. Oh well a few lie ins and long baths is also the up side. 

Kelly    Hope your ok hun 


Catch you all later. Must go before the boss catches me

Love Sally    

Ps sending some   and     just for luck


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Awww Sally i'll bet you will really miss her. but catch up on some rest and flick through lots of wedding mags  

I'm off work next week girls so won't be around too much, i will of course come on and let you know if I am fortunate to get a BFP.  If you don't hear from me at the beginning of the week it means AF has reared her evil head.


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Flower

Have a lovely holiday. All good luck      

Love Sally


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks Sally, i'll be around till Friday anyway


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh you lucky things being off. I'm not off till October, and its driving me mad being here - I HATE MY JOB!!! Are you going anywhere Flower? Sally, I hope you get thru the week without DD, I'm sure she'll ahve a fab time. Take it easy and have some "me" time.

Anyway, just munching nuts! Almonds, Hazelnuts, Brazil and Walnuts.... mmmmmmm!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh shucks meant to buy some nuts last night in asda but forgot !  

Not going away Kerry, just having days out, might stick a bag in the car and head off somewhere.  lots of sleep and if AF comes lots of booze


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I spied them in sainsbury's this morning and thought "Hmm..those will be nice later"!!!

Sounds wonderful, just what you need. If you do get a BFP, it will be even nicer!  

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

how you feeling?  i keep getting twinges, feel really bloated but no AF pains yet.  probably too early yet anyway


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

I've just started getting cramps....  Hope it leads to nothing but I think the inevitable is going to happen. What cycle length are you going by?

x


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

remember hunny that it doesn't mean its coming, i know we resign ourselves to the fact its coming, but you hear about it all the time.  my friend who is pregnant now didnt test for nearly 2 weeks as she had AF pains and had so many BFN's she couldnt face another, only after 2 weeks did she do a test, still having pains.   

I'm going off a cycle length of 33 days (sunday), thats my longest ever.  I can have anything from 28-33.  I had the ov twinges on CD 14/15, got a +opk CD16 so assuming I ov CD 16/17 that would give me a cycle of 30/31 if you add 14 days.  today is CD 28.


----------



## valerieg (Aug 9, 2005)

I was really bloated and had af like pains with spotting before I got my bfp ... so keep positive girls, I was convinced I was having my period when I first started spotting but it never came (knock on wood)!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I love your story it really gives us hope    I keep hearing about spotting so convince myself I must have to have it to be good news


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Thanks Valerie. Got that horrible rumble, I always need the loo when I get cramps! Just started getting worse too. Don't know if I can face another  ! Will try and keep positive.

Thanks Flower, your a star
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

thinking of you cycle buddy, everything crossed


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

You too   
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Just about to leave work to go for a swim with my mum and MIL, they have free passes for my leisure club, read on the prenatal board that you shouldnt go swimming during the 2ww. great!    Heres me thinking that avoiding the gym would be good enough.  I'm still going to go, it relaxes me loads


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

flower  Have a lovely swim hun

Kerry  hang in there chick. I am with you  i also hate my job!!!!

And to makesd matters worse my dhs niece is due to have her baby girl in 2 weeks. So I have just had to go and buy her a present. i didnt realsise how much it would upset me. But I just kept thinking it should of been for our baby which was due 2nd Septemeber. she is only 20 and this is her 2nd pg. The first one she was having twins when she m/c one and then thought better of it and aborted the other. so it really makes me want to        When I think how hard we are trying and she gets her second chance really easily. It is a good job she lives in Oz or i think I might just punch h er face in the mood i am in now.    I have had a totally   day at work. 
Sorry ladies but I think I just needed to get all that off my chest. Now deep breath.  If it wasnt for the excellent maternity package i get at work i would of told trhem to shove it today.

Oh well heres to the 2ww lets hope i can tell them to shove it sooner rather than later       

Catch you later

The ranting nutter
Sally


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

oh poor you what a pig of a day      

I'm like you hun, would have left long ago if it wasnt for the maternity package!  the only thing thats keeping me here.  NHS eh.  

have a relaxing evening Sally, do take it easy xxxxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

flower i know what you mean. and I dont even get the benfit of being with the nhs. i work for the uni of Manchester but am based in an nhs site. But i still get 6 months full pay and then 6 months half pay. So i suppose it is worth putting up with the crap just for that.

do some lengths for me

Love Sally


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey ranting nutter, you entiltled to go off on one when your on the 2WW!! Its comes with the pills! Sorry you'v ehad a crap day hun. Work shouldn't be like this. I just want to go home now and curl up in a ball....sorryy about DH's niece too, its not fair is it.

Flower - I'm sure swimming is better than the gym. My friend swims a lot and never stopped when she was trying, and swam all thru her pregnancy. Just take it easy, and no Sauna's or Jacuzzi's!

I don't get any maternity package, just stautory! Same with sick pay!

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Kerry
Well i have decided that I am going to stick with the horrible boss until  i get my bfp. So no pressure there then. then I will take all my maternity pay and then leave. They can sue me if they klike I dont care as long as i have my little bundle i couldnt give a stuff. Listen to me anyone would think  I was hormonal or something   .

i have just booked for a reflexology session on saturday as my daughter will be awauy and my dh is working. so at least i have that to look forward to. And i am on hols friday so i only have 2 days stuck in that [email protected]*t hole.

Love Sally


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

And I only have 9 bubbles. Life is just so unfair    
sally


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Just blown you another bubble!

My boss is horrid too, they both are. Too horrid to go into detail! Feel so  , cramps are awful, been to the loo (sorry tmi) 4 times in the last hour!!

xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Oh Kerry
so sorry hun that you feel rough. Take it easy and i am sure you havent got long left before you go home. Do you know what really helps when my boss is getting up my nose. Well if you have reasd Harry potter you will understand about the burping slugs spell. Well i just imagine caasting that spell on my boss and it gives me such satifaction for at least an hour. the thought of the posh stuck up git burping up slugs is a wonderful thought. You should try it 
Sally


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

He he he he...will do!!

x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I know I know i am one sick puppy


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Hello peeps,

To my cycle buddies flowerpot and kerry                        YOU CAN DO IT


Sally-chin up chicken,I have blown you up big style!!!! 

Did I tell you all I have joined the gym     

Kelly x


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Morning girlies

I hope your all well.

Flower  Was your swim good??

Kelly  Good for you joining the gym. I just cant be bothered. I walk about 2 miles everyday and i am trying to walk alittle brisker but that is about it. Oh and i do play badminton now and then.

Kerry  Try and have a nicer day at work. If your boss gets you down just imagine them in a really embarrassing situation. It works for me  

I wont be around today. i am working at Westmorland General Hospital in Kendal. So I will catch you all later.

Have a lovely day 
Not long left of      so heres to     

Love Sally


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Morning cycle buddies  

Sally - I'm same as you, work for the uni but work at the hospital.  Thats what i was told 6 months full then 6 months half.  apparently as long as you come back after baby for 3 months you can then leave and not have to pay any maternity pay back. Thats my plan!  

Kelly - good for you    It killed me at first but i can honestly say it makes me feel better if I go, especially if I am ratty and stresed

Kerry - how you feeling chicken?  hope the loo visits have gone  

Well girls I feel strange, thats the best I can describe it.  No AF pains except for after   which is a sign AF is coming as it always aches after.  However, nothing else.  But I feel exhausted, I could sleep for ever, fell asleep at 8.30 on the sofa last night, that just is not like me, was in bed for 9.30, again not like me, felt sick all evening and have wobbly legs, kind of like I can't feel them and I've had a headache since Sunday (thought on sunday it was post-night out but still here).  These latter things are different for me. It feels like when you have a cold and feel weak but with no runny nose or cough or anything!  I'll probably kick with AF pains later you watch....i'll report back.


----------



## baby maggie (Jul 26, 2005)

All sounds really good.
God Bless you.
Natalie
x


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi buddies!

Kelly - Well done for joining the gym. MY membership ran out last Nov and I couldn't afford to re-start it so I've been lazy for almost a year! 

Sally - Hope you have a good day. I will do as youe said, luckily she is out for most of the day. Her partner is here though, but I just ignore him, he's an idiot!

Flower - I kind of feel the same. My "ache" is like an after sex ache, and I feel really weak and lifeless. AND I've had a headache all weak! What's going on?

Natalie - Hi hun  

Love this thread!
xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Fancy you feeling the same as me kerry?    how weird is that!  just read your message on the clomid girls thread, saying you had a bad night.  I'm not having the bladder thing.  best i can describe is after sex when i'm due on i get a dull ache across my lower abdomen, after sex this morning I got that, so thats a sign AF is coming.  but on top of that have the same as you: headache, wobbly etc xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Its horrid isn't it! ARRGGGHHHHHHHH....just wish I knew what was going on!  

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

i know, horrible this part, so close yet so far.  knicker watch starting now too!


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Kerry, how are you now?  has it eased a little?


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Hi hun, 
Yes feel a bit better  , still got that empty bladder feeling. I think I had soemthing similar on cycle 3, so not holding much hope. But I'll wait for that b***h to arrive before admitting defeat!!

Thanks for being my friend!  
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

And thanks to you too  

when do you think AF is actually due, tomorrow? xxxx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Going by last cycle yes. But who know's, I've had a different cycle every month! Bloody nightmare. Longest on Clomid has been 48 days, shortest 23 days!

xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Grrrr how frustrating.  but you ov about 14 days ago didn't you ?

I don't think I can face the gym, i feel like wrapping myself in a big duvet and sleeping and shutting out the world


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Well...not sure! No +ive OPK, but for last months 25 day cycle I went for bloods on CD21 and got result of 59. That would suggest I OV'd around CD11 I think so I had bloods done 10 days later, then came on 4 days later. It's just a guessing game with me! All very confusiing.

Don't go to the gym. You did go swimming yesterday, have a day off and go home and chill.
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Oh god my FF i hope this is your month.  I can't bear it!    

Sounds good to me!  I can't decide if i feel AF is coming or I feel different.  no AF pains just worn out and weak legs


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hiya ladies

Well I have a little thing to report. Sore boobies!!!! It might just be that af is on her way but they are really aching. So i iwll wait and see. Only 5 more days until I can test. thats if I can wait that long 

flower  I am with Kerry. Stuff the gym go home and chill out. And thanks for the advice about being able to tell them to shove it 3 months after mat leave has finished. We could be job hunting together with a little luck. 

Kerry  Hope your feeling better and not in the loo to much. Hang in there hun.

Love Sally


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sally, all sounds good mate!  hope the sore (.)(.) is a good sign!     you testing monday?  I'll have to log in from dh laptop next week even though off work as I will have to know whats happening with you two!!! xxxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

PS. sent you both some extra bubbles


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Thanks for the bubbles hun. and yes i think I will test on Monday when dh is at work. I will have the house to myself except for hash the loony dog. So if i get a bfn it wont be to bad and i have time before dh gets home to compose myself . So you will have to log on and let us all know how your getting on to. When are you testing   ?

Love Sal


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Sunday I think, that will be CD33. Think i'm probably due AF Fri/Sat. 
At the latest testing Monday but deffo not before Sunday, I can't bear the heartache


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

All this waiting is a killer!

Sally - Sore (.)(.) sound hopeful! 

Flower - I can't bare it either, don't know whether to test tomorrow or not! Too scared to do it!

K
xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

I know what you mean chuck.  I think you have to decide on a day and stick to it, don't test before and don't be scared.  I've decided sunday, as much as it scares the hell out of me.  

This past hour getting all emotional and worked up dreading it.  IF SUCKS


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

off home girls, speak in the morning, hoping all of us report back with sore boobies, veiny boobies, sickness and no AF pains!  speak tomorrow


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Chat tomorrow flower. And chin up chicken.

Love Sal


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Flower
xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Just popping on to spread the love to flowerpot,kerry and sally                                     


I am keeping a close eye on you lot as you were great to me in my 2ww,I am afraid I wont be coming on the clomid thread much as I am only having one more IUI which is un medicated then we are moving on to IVF,hopefully by going to the gym it will help as I know the private clinic wont take me at the mo  

Ctach ya tomorrow

Kelly x


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

new home girls

follow the link

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,35553.0.html

  

Emilyxx


----------

